# flame away.



## magnus89 (Mar 13, 2015)

Stats:5'5-180 pounds cycles 20 plus. Goal pack on 20 30 pounds and then lean out. So here it is 1-12 700 mg test e
1-8 500 deca
4-8 50 mg ed anidrol
8-12 finish it up with car. Dosage tbd
aromasirn through cycle eod have nova incase I feel I need it but will run it with my pct. Liver protection is in place everyday. Diet is not shabby at all. No Booze! Will be running sarms with and bridge cycle. So what do you all think?


----------



## magnus89 (Mar 13, 2015)

I meant var.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2015)

5'5"? Take some growth hormone and maybe you won't be a midget anymore?

/flame 

Lol

Deca is barely kicking in at 8 weeks. You need to either do npp for a minimum of 10 or run the deca 14 to 16 weeks and the test 16 to 18 weeks. Run the deca at a minimum of 450. 

Aromasin at 12.5mg eod should be sufficient.

Add nolva at 20mg ed while running drol.

Deca and var is a bad combo imo. You will be a little watery most likely. The var won't really shine.


----------



## magnus89 (Mar 13, 2015)

Ha! I can drop the deca last 4 weeks and run the car with test.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2015)

magnus89 said:


> Ha! I can drop the deca last 4 weeks and run the car with test.


How long are you going to run deca for?


----------



## snake (Mar 13, 2015)

20 cycles plus? I doubt I should be giving you advice but I do like longer cycles. Even if you need to cut the dose slightly. I'm big on giving your AAS as much exposure time to your training.


----------



## magnus89 (Mar 13, 2015)

I was going to run a 12 week cycle, but 16 gets me to run deca up to 12 weeks and hit the var during the last 4 weeks.  I'm hoping to really pack on some pounds during the test,deca and drol weeks, I also have some tren I could run last 4 weeks also along with the var and test. It would make one hell of a cycle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2015)

magnus89 said:


> I was going to run a 12 week cycle, but 16 gets me to run deca up to 12 weeks and hit the var during the last 4 weeks.  I'm hoping to really pack on some pounds during the test,deca and drol weeks, I also have some tren I could run last 4 weeks also along with the var and test. It would make one hell of a cycle.


If you simply want to gain weight you can't beat test and deca. Hell you could even skip the orals. Var and tren will likely do little to put weight on you.  Anabolic > Androgenic for weight gain.

Maybe consider the var and tren for a subsequent cycle where you can recomp.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 13, 2015)

5'5", hows the weather down there? Hey you said flame away!


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 13, 2015)

Join our midget club.

Dieyoungstrong is the group leader pm him for invite


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 13, 2015)

You're in the wrong form....but since you want to be flamed...anyone who has done 20+ cycles should already know what the fvck they are doing....


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 13, 2015)

What a waist of deca and car, I mean var...


----------



## Maijah (Mar 13, 2015)

5'5" 180 lbs after 20+ cycles= troll.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah I'm not buying the 20 plus cycles. If that's true u shouldn't be doing another one IMO


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 13, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Join our midget club.
> 
> Dieyoungstrong is the group leader pm him for invite



I'm 5-4....


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 13, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm 5-4....



Dys has an inch on me................


Yeah Im not buying that you ran 20 cycles and still are asking for a cycle set up here...............


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 13, 2015)

20 lol. Must b a typo. I think he ment 2


----------



## magnus89 (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok, let's get this straight with my history. I started supplementing almost 20 years ago. Not knowing nearly what I know and what is available now I was fought In a ten year cycle. Some may remember the site that was so popular that has been taken down years ago. So yes I've done a lot of cycles, it's now that I have better access to pct and information. So since I have been hitting it hard for 4 years I have noticed a few things have changed . Milligrams have gone way up per ml. Also when I posted my cycle I was looking for advice for the fact I have never cycled a cutter.  I think this site is superior to the other sites I have checked out and appreciate all the comments negative or not. I asked for it. Peace


----------



## johnnyBALLZ (Mar 14, 2015)

magnus89 said:


> Stats:5'5-180 pounds cycles 20 plus. Goal pack on 20 30 pounds and then lean out. So here it is 1-12 700 mg test e
> 1-8 500 deca
> 4-8 50 mg ed anidrol
> 8-12 finish it up with car. Dosage tbd
> aromasirn through cycle eod have nova incase I feel I need it but will run it with my pct. Liver protection is in place everyday. Diet is not shabby at all. No Booze! Will be running sarms with and bridge cycle. So what do you all think?



Damn, I "thanked" your post by accident instead of quoting it and I can't seem to take it back!!  haha

Running Deca I'd extend it to 16 weeks stopping deca at 12 since you plan to pct..  Did I read that other post correctly? You were on a 10 YEAR cycle?  Since you're doing a pct after this that would suggest you were able to get your HPTA to recover after 10 years of abuse?!   I'd like to hear more on this...

SARMS?  Liver protection??  In the words of Graduel Christopher Darin "Cris" Carter, C'MON MAN!!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2015)

Damn after 20 cycles I'm not even sure pct is needed anymore. Serious bro. After cycling for so long.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't even know how or why someone would keep track of up to 20 cycles lmao

20 cycles doesn't equate the same points as getting 20 different blowjobs lol

I have never heard of this compound known as car... haha

(Repost stonetag/best flame) 5,5? how's the weather down there? Bwhahahhahahahaha

FLAMED!


I'd extend the cycle a few more weeks to be honest. Specially if your looking to put on the lbs and try and slim it down for summer if you get start this month. 
Personally I'm a dbol guy over drol. Sure drol fills you out better, but I think you can keep and build more muscle with dbol after you drop the water. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## magnus89 (Mar 14, 2015)

When I said ten year cycle I should have clarified better, I assumed you folks knew what I meant. All these cycles took place back in late 90's and yes it took along time to recover from the heavy abuse, so much so I quit going to the gym for many years. this is nothing I'm proud of becouse like I said getting my hands on proper pct gear was not as easy to get. my cycles just seemed to run together. Sorry I brought this up, I'm I'm sure all of you guys knew what you where doing when you started back in those days, not today. I enjoy reading the bashing I would would probably do the same not knowing the guys history.


----------



## JackC4 (Mar 15, 2015)

johnnyBALLZ said:


> Damn, I "thanked" your post by accident instead of quoting it and I can't seem to take it back!!  haha
> 
> Running Deca I'd extend it to 16 weeks stopping deca at 12 since you plan to pct..  Did I read that other post correctly? You were on a 10 YEAR cycle?  Since you're doing a pct after this that would suggest you were able to get your HPTA to recover after 10 years of abuse?!   I'd like to hear more on this...
> 
> SARMS?  Liver protection??  In the words of Graduel Christopher Darin "Cris" Carter, C'MON MAN!!



Haha Johnny I was wondering what the Fuk you were doing, no unlike button here.


----------



## magnus89 (Mar 15, 2015)

Read the post man. Pct is in place.


----------

